# Red Dot in Driver App



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

I just noticed a red dot in the upper left hand corner of my uber driver app when I am not online. Does anyone know what this means? I have never seen this there before in about a month of driving now.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

MDBucks said:


> I just noticed a red dot in the upper left hand corner of my uber driver app when I am not online. Does anyone know what this means? I have never seen this there before in about a month of driving now.


I got one too...did not know what that meant neither


----------



## MDBucks (Aug 16, 2015)

I contacted support and they told me not to worry about it. They said they checked my profile and everything is good and in order, that it must have just been a software glitch...

weird thing is though, I have had my app on all night (since about 8:30). I have not gotten a single request in the 4 hours and the red dot is still there. I wonder if it is preventing me from being sent requests? I don't live in a crazy high use area but still can pull in $100 easy on about 6-8 rides on a Thursday night...very odd


----------



## Kaseec (Sep 9, 2015)

I got one this morning about 7:45 am with a rider no show. It wasn't there until i cancelled for no show. I also ha e not gotten any requests since.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Support once told me it meant a new section or update in the menu...apparently nothing to worry about.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> Support once told me it meant a new section or update in the menu...apparently nothing to worry about.


not seeing any new sections

my red dot has been in place for several weeks

plenty of updates since the red dot first appeared


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

I also noticed the red dot when I am at the home screen and offline. I went online while I had the red dot and I noticed that there were one or more areas in the San Francisco Bay Area with surge pricing. I do drive to surge areas because I have learned that price surges come and go. The areas that were surging at the time I had my red dot were 30-40 minutes from where I was parked waiting for a ride request ping.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Check your dashboard to see if there are any notifications, I had one there regarding an expiring insurance card. I think we all know that if we asked uber about it 5 times we'll get 5 different answers.


----------



## Meekoish (Oct 2, 2015)

If you log out and then log back in, the red dot will go away. But then it comes right back if you do anything with the app

Hmmm...


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK (Sep 17, 2015)

I just got the red dot a few days ago. Nothing expiring any time soon & no new sections or notifications that I'm noticing. It hasn't gone away at all for me.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol! At this point I'm willing to accept we're in a fishbowl and uber is pointing and laughing at us trying to figure it out


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

More like Ubers working in a vacuum and they have no idea what other departments are doing? That's why you get the ridiculous answers when you ask a technical question. Probably outsourced to a 3rd world country and they're just doing copy/paste answers.


----------



## UberAmesDude (Oct 13, 2015)

I had a red dot, it wanted me to update something in my profile on the partners.uber website


----------



## Rustynail38 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have had the same Red Dot for a few weeks now and have gotten many calls with no affect at all. I went on the UBER site and found no information explaining it. No category listing anything. With all of us getting it you would think that they would put out something. It is weird that anytime I need any information I have to turn to this forum or Google it to get someone to answer my question in a timely manner.


----------



## UberAmesDude (Oct 13, 2015)

This pic shows what I need to look at, because of the red dot on my app


----------



## GeneralUber (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a red dot but nothing shows that it needs updating.


----------

